# Are you the parent of a child aged 0-11? Research - Psychosocial effects of T1DM in children



## oliviasmama (Nov 26, 2019)

* Study has been approved for posting by Diabetes UK*

My name is Alexandra and I am the mum of a 5-year old T1D as well as a third year Psychology BSc student at Arden university. I am currently undertaking my dissertation and I am researching psychosocial effects, needs and behaviour in children with Type 1 Diabetes Mellitus. If you are the parent/carer of a child with Type 1 Diabetes Mellitus aged 0-11 – please take the time to fill out the survey in the link below. This should take you about 10 minutes. All information can be found through the link but should you have any questions or concerns please email me on stu53377@ardenuniversity.ac.uk or send a private message on this forum. There are two Amazon gift cards each worth 20£ to be won. You will be asked to enter your email at the end of the survey and winners will be randomly selected and notified by email with their voucher code. Thank you in advance for your participation!

https://fr.surveymonkey.com/r/BTBQ3BB


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 26, 2019)

This has been approved. Please help if you can.


----------



## oliviasmama (Dec 5, 2019)

Thank you to those who have taken the survey. I am still looking for more responses, please help if you have 10 minutes to spare!
Thanks in advance


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Dec 6, 2019)

Done. 

I found it hard to answer a lot of the questions as a lot of the answers were ‘sometimes’ or ‘it depends’. Our experience with diabetes has been that it’s always changing.


----------



## oliviasmama (Dec 6, 2019)

Thank you very much, also for the feedback! I understand what you mean, I also did interviews for this study and that enabled parents to elaborate and explain answers in a different way.


----------

